# Machrihanish



## thecraw (Apr 5, 2013)

I made a dash round to Machrihanish yesterday and played in beautiful sunshine coupled with a testing and cold easterly wind which turns Machrihanish on its head and makes the outward 9 very tough and the inward 9 rather easier than it normally plays.

The course has "wintered" well and was in excellent condition with the greens being in superb condition for the time of year. 

I strongly recommend that anyone who wants to should head round and make a day of it. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Val (Apr 5, 2013)

Good pictures pal, I'm looking forward to Sunday :thup:


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 5, 2013)

Cracking pictures mate, I feel a road trip coming on:thup:


----------



## Iaing (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks like a cracking day. Hope it's as good on Sunday! 
Looking forward to it!


----------



## thecraw (Apr 5, 2013)

What's happening on Sunday lads?


----------



## Val (Apr 5, 2013)

thecraw said:



			What's happening on Sunday lads?




Click to expand...

I'm going golfing :thup:


----------



## bigslice (Apr 5, 2013)

thecraw said:



			What's happening on Sunday lads?




Click to expand...

your spending too much time on here, is that why you don't answer texts or calls?


----------



## thecraw (Apr 5, 2013)

bigslice said:



			your spending too much time on here, is that why you don't answer texts or calls?
		
Click to expand...

No mate its called a six year old with a virus and a boxer dog with horrendous diarrhea! I was either mopping up liquid poo, dealing with a fever, sickness, sore throat, or trying to find a cork!

I'll call you now.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 5, 2013)

Great pictures but doesn't look as much fun as I had in the office..... 

Welcome back!


----------



## Iaing (Apr 5, 2013)

thecraw said:



			No mate its called a six year old with a virus and a boxer dog with horrendous diarrhea! I was either mopping up liquid poo, dealing with a fever, sickness, sore throat, or trying to find a cork!

I'll call you now.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a cork here if you need one! I'll bring it on Sunday. :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 5, 2013)

Shouldn't there be a little more 'green' about?


----------



## Iaing (Apr 5, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Shouldn't there be a little more 'green' about?
		
Click to expand...

Proper links golf!!
It's been really dry up here for a while...they were watering the greens at Machrihanish yesterday!


----------



## Captainron (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks as awesome as i remember it. Blooming brilliant track which every red blooded golfer should experience.


----------



## deanobillquay (Apr 5, 2013)

Seriously want to play this track!!


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Apr 6, 2013)

Can't wait for the Machrihanish weekend now after eyeing those pictures :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Apr 6, 2013)

You did well to take the pics, playing on your own!


----------



## bigslice (Apr 6, 2013)

chrisd said:



			You did well to take the pics, playing on your own!
		
Click to expand...

that's wot I was thinking, but I hear google earth has come on leaps and bounds since I last used it


----------



## thecraw (Apr 7, 2013)

Brilliant again today. Greens a wee bit slow but shaping up nicely. 

Scott and I ham'n'egg'd well today. Wouldn't want to embarrass Iaing and Valentino but publishing the score by it was a great day. Â£1, Â£1 & Â£1 jingling in my pocket.


:whoo:


----------



## Iaing (Apr 7, 2013)

Aye. A wonderful golf course. Even though I played crap it couldn't detract from the splendour of the place! It's an absolute joy.
You and Scott both played very well, but the less said about your par on the 300 yard 18th the better. What was it, hybrid, 3 wood, pitch and 8' putt? 
See what big Val and me were up against?


----------



## thecraw (Apr 7, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Aye. A wonderful golf course. Even though I played crap it couldn't detract from the splendour of the place! It's an absolute joy.
You and Scott both played very well, but the less said about your par on the 300 yard 18th the better. What was it, hybrid, 3 wood, pitch and 8' putt? 
See what big Val and me were up against? 

Click to expand...


The scorecard paints no pictures. A par 4 went down on the card. 


Topped 3 wood off the tee.
Smashed 17 hybrid.
Duffed pitch.
18 foot putt - BANG!


Easy par, where's the controversy?


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 7, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Proper links golf!!
It's been really dry up here for a while...they were watering the greens at Machrihanish yesterday!
		
Click to expand...

Not convinced! Though rather more forgiving of severe conditions.

Plenty of green on this one

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&so...GWexyfgyGdRp4TypIDxP9Y2A&ust=1365459750866696


Or this one.

http://www.craigielawgolfclub.com/

I'm definitely a links fan though and especially enjoy the facts that a) it's never the same conditions so variety is guaranteed and b) the rough reduces in Winter meaning that, with the naturally hard&fast fairways, the course automatically compensates for the Winter conditions.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 7, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Not convinced! Though rather more forgiving of severe conditions.

Plenty of green on this one

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&so...GWexyfgyGdRp4TypIDxP9Y2A&ust=1365459750866696


Or this one.

http://www.craigielawgolfclub.com/

I'm definitely a links fan though and especially enjoy the facts that a) it's never the same conditions so variety is guaranteed and b) the rough reduces in Winter meaning that, with the naturally hard&fast fairways, the course automatically compensates for the Winter conditions.
		
Click to expand...


What's not to be convinced about? The camera doesn't lie! The courses up here are bone dry and need a bit of rain. Machrihanish are watering the greens and tee boxes! The links you have posted were certainly not taken this week.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 7, 2013)

Fantastic track and as Craw said its been bone dry up here until today that is,my course is running fast and the greens are hard already and a bit of pace in them, that sleet today will only make them better.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 8, 2013)

Great to hear that this beautiful course is on it's way back condition wise,it is a course that every person should play before they pop their clogs.

Talking of which I am getting wed across that way in October so I feel a game with the old man coming on to ease my nerves pre ceremony.

On the subject of weather,I had my 1st game for 3 weeks yesterday at Goswick and it is like mid July during a drought.....crazy seeing as 3 weeks ago it was still a tad 'wet'.That harsh easterly wind we have had for a month is drying it to a crisp.


----------



## Val (Apr 8, 2013)

Never thought I'd say it this early but we need a bit of rain up here, just as long as it remembers to go off again.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice photos! 

I loved Macrihanish when I played it.  5 under for 10 holes then dropped 13 on the way back. The wind was more than fresh! 

We stayed in a fisherman's stone hut about 5 miles past Campbelltown, right opposite St Kierans Cave on Davaar Island. You had to cross three field just to get to it. Lovely and right on the beach.  First morning we woke up to see two otters fishing about 25 yards from our bedroom window.

That view, a wonderful golf course (especially the first hole), my Lurcher coursing after mountain hares behind the cottage and plenty of Springbank are my lasting memories.  Also remember seeing a submarine cruise past which was impressive!


----------



## bigslice (Apr 8, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Never thought I'd say it this early but we need a bit of rain up here, just as long as it remembers to go off again.
		
Click to expand...

defo need some rain


----------



## scratch (Apr 8, 2013)

thecraw said:



			The scorecard paints no pictures. A par 4 went down on the card. 


Topped 3 wood off the tee.
Smashed 17 hybrid.
Duffed pitch.
18 foot putt - BANG!


Easy par, where's the controversy? 




Click to expand...

Get your story straight guys...was the putt 8ft or 18ft?   :ears:


----------



## Val (Apr 8, 2013)

scratch said:



			Get your story straight guys...was the putt 8ft or 18ft?   :ears:
		
Click to expand...


I dont know how long it was but it was off the heel :rofl:


----------



## thecraw (Apr 8, 2013)

scratch said:



			Get your story straight guys...was the putt 8ft or 18ft?   :ears:
		
Click to expand...


My account is 100% accurate. Who cares where it came off the putter face when its nestled nicely at the bottom of the cup.


----------



## Val (Apr 8, 2013)

thecraw said:



			My account is 100% accurate. Who cares where it came off the putter face when its nestled nicely at the bottom of the cup.
		
Click to expand...

No pictures and all that.


----------



## Iaing (Apr 8, 2013)

scratch said:



			Get your story straight guys...was the putt 8ft or 18ft?   :ears:
		
Click to expand...

That'll be 18 "forum" feet.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 9, 2013)

Iaing said:



			That'll be 18 "forum" feet. 

Click to expand...


No, it wasn't 80 yards!


----------



## Colin L (Apr 9, 2013)

Just returned to my hotel from a great whack round Machrihanish in brilliant sunshine .... and a penetratingly cold easterly wind. Pure enjoyment of a great course all the way round and loads of memories of many games on it in my younger days.  It all made up for the extreme disappointment of my first game on Machrihanish Dunes which is just a hotchpotch of 18 holes scattered around with no coherent shape or pattern as a golf course and  ridiculously long, irritating hikes from green to tee.  My friend and I travelled down on Sunday for a 4pm tee time, having checked that sunset time was around 8pm so plenty of time for a round.  That was a laughable mistake as we gradually discovered that although playing the yellow tees we actually had to walk the championship course - a difference of nearly 1000 yards - plus the absurd distances between green and tee, plus the 300 yard trail from clubhouse to 1st tee, plus the 200 yard crawl from the 18th green to the clubhouse, plus the extra distances wandering around trying to find the unsigned  way from the 9th green to the 10th tee and the 17th from the 16th.  We ran out of time and strength and I cannot really comment on the golf since  annoyance and fatigue drained away the enjoyment.

The Dunes bills itself as golf as it used to be, but there we were today on an Old Tom Morris* course that is coherent, planned  in the typical links layout of 9 holes out and 9 holes back, with silly old fashioned ideas like having each tee near the previous green.  Pity the Dunes wasn't modelled on that kind of "how it used to be".

*Old Tom Morris of course being a recent upstart in the business of golf course design who could not be trusted to know how golf used to be.

I'm just so thankful we played the courses that way round so that we countered the disappointment of Sunday with the joys of today.  Thursday sees me introducing my friend to the quirky delights of Dunaverty and to the best greens of the 3 courses - thanks in no small measure to the years of dedication of Willie MacMillan.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 9, 2013)

Not played either, though I have a standing invite from an associate who has a house overlooking the course(s) so it's on the list - though after Turnberry, Troon and Prestwick, and maybe Western Gailes and a return to Dundonald.

Not having the hardware available to modern course designer/developers, Old Tom Morris was an expert at bringing to the fore what God had already laid out! 

I used to frequently play a course in Kent that was built with the expectation that buggies would be the main method of transport - Japanese market. Nice course, but one heck of a trek around the hills and nearly as much between the holes as along them. Ok if you know what you'll get, but I remember being very unimpressed first time round it. It's no longer a golf course now! Same group of players went down to Sandwich and played Princes. As my first experience of links golf it was pure pleasure getting lost and playing the wrong holes a couple of times!


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 9, 2013)

Colin L said:



			Just returned to my hotel from a great whack round Machrihanish in brilliant sunshine .... and a penetratingly cold easterly wind. Pure enjoyment of a great course all the way round and loads of memories of many games on it in my younger days.  It all made up for the extreme disappointment of my first game on Machrihanish Dunes which is just a hotchpotch of 18 holes scattered around with no coherent shape or pattern as a golf course and  ridiculously long, irritating hikes from green to tee.  My friend and I travelled down on Sunday for a 4pm tee time, having checked that sunset time was around 8pm so plenty of time for a round.  That was a laughable mistake as we gradually discovered that although playing the yellow tees we actually had to walk the championship course - a difference of nearly 1000 yards - plus the absurd distances between green and tee, plus the 300 yard trail from clubhouse to 1st tee, plus the 200 yard crawl from the 18th green to the clubhouse, plus the extra distances wandering around trying to find the unsigned  way from the 9th green to the 10th tee and the 17th from the 16th.  We ran out of time and strength and I cannot really comment on the golf since  annoyance and fatigue drained away the enjoyment.

The Dunes bills itself as golf as it used to be, but there we were today on an Old Tom Morris* course that is coherent, planned  in the typical links layout of 9 holes out and 9 holes back, with silly old fashioned ideas like having each tee near the previous green.  Pity the Dunes wasn't modelled on that kind of "how it used to be".

*Old Tom Morris of course being a recent upstart in the business of golf course design who could not be trusted to know how golf used to be.

I'm just so thankful we played the courses that way round so that we countered the disappointment of Sunday with the joys of today.  Thursday sees me introducing my friend to the quirky delights of Dunaverty and to the best greens of the 3 courses - thanks in no small measure to the years of dedication of Willie MacMillan.
		
Click to expand...

Disappointed to hear you didn't like the course, i played it last year and really liked it , even tho it was in poor condition due to the horrendous weather they had incurred i could see past that and realised it could be a fantastic track


----------



## thecraw (Apr 9, 2013)

What an absolute nonsense report on the Dunes. Did you play like a chomper?

The Dunes is a wonderful track and is a great compliment to Machrihanish and indeed Dunaverty. Even as a member at Machrihanish I can fully appreciate the Dunes and I think it has achieved what McLay Kidd set out to do. He has worked with the land and shaped a course which works with nature and the land. 

It is long however if your pathetic enough to moan about walking to the first tee then I would question why you even bother playing golf, a game which includes walking and lots of it. 

While I agree that its not perfect it is a work in progress and they are taking on board criticism and making changes. They have remodeled greens and shortened the carry on 17. (or 8 depending on what way you play the course) I've still to play a perfectly created golf course and the Dunes is not perfect but it is a bloody good test of golf with some absolutely fabulous golf holes. The natural bunkering and rolling greens are superb, the routing through the dunes is inspiring and the setting is perfect for golf in my opinion.

I would strongly urge you to play it again and appreciate the track for what it is. Open your eyes a bit more and just enjoy the course its fabulous.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 9, 2013)

Craw.

Seems to me that it's time you opened the other eye!


----------



## Colin L (Apr 9, 2013)

thecraw said:



			What an absolute nonsense report on the Dunes. Did you play like a chomper?

It is long however if your pathetic enough to moan about walking to the first tee then I would question why you even bother playing golf, a game which includes walking and lots of it.
		
Click to expand...

What I described of the course and the amount of walking between holes is factually correct - the reference to the distance to the 1st tee being only one part of that.  I have no way of measuring accurately but I would estimate that there was a full mile of walking over and above the length of the yellow tee course.  That this seriously affected my enjoyment of the game is also true and is the experience I was reporting on.   I played well and my eyes were well open to many other aspects of the course which I didn't comment on.  

It's fine that you have a much more favourable view of the course than I got on first acquaintance, but I see no reason for your being so insulting in your way of sharing it.


----------



## Val (Apr 9, 2013)

It's disappointing to read Colin's view on the Dunes but I reckon it's possibly clouded a tad as he felt he had to rush round to ensure he got in before dark.

The Dunes ain't perfect but where is? What the Dunes is about is a testing golf course where you have to trust your lines and yardages because of blind shots and some quirky greens and not to mention the testing constant wind.

Play it again early in the ironing and take time to enjoy it's splendour with an open mind and I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

Glad you enjoyed the Championship Course at Machrihanish, I've played it twice now and it's growing on me. Some truly great golf holes.


----------



## bigslice (Apr 9, 2013)

thecraw said:



			What an absolute nonsense report on the Dunes. Did you play like a chomper?

The Dunes is a wonderful track and is a great compliment to Machrihanish and indeed Dunaverty. Even as a member at Machrihanish I can fully appreciate the Dunes and I think it has achieved what McLay Kidd set out to do. He has worked with the land and shaped a course which works with nature and the land. 

It is long however if your pathetic enough to moan about walking to the first tee then I would question why you even bother playing golf, a game which includes walking and lots of it. 

While I agree that its not perfect it is a work in progress and they are taking on board criticism and making changes. They have remodeled greens and shortened the carry on 17. (or 8 depending on what way you play the course) I've still to play a perfectly created golf course and the Dunes is not perfect but it is a bloody good test of golf with some absolutely fabulous golf holes. The natural bunkering and rolling greens are superb, the routing through the dunes is inspiring and the setting is perfect for golf in my opinion.

I would strongly urge you to play it again and appreciate the track for what it is. Open your eyes a bit more and just enjoy the course its fabulous.
		
Click to expand...


this is why I love the forum, two folks opinions of the same course.
im looking forward to the dunes weekend and will defo have both eyes open. I like to play a course twice before forming an opinion. take Barrassie I wont be rushing back to play that as it cant handle the rain and think I can play on a better course every week. but these are my thoughts and im entitled to them


----------



## thecraw (Apr 9, 2013)

Colin L said:



			What I described of the course and the amount of walking between holes is factually correct - the reference to the distance to the 1st tee being only one part of that.  I have no way of measuring accurately but I would estimate that there was a full mile of walking over and above the length of the yellow tee course.  That this seriously affected my enjoyment of the game is also true and is the experience I was reporting on.   I played well and my eyes were well open to many other aspects of the course which I didn't comment on.  

It's fine that you have a much more favourable view of the course than I got on first acquaintance, but I see no reason for your being so insulting in your way of sharing it.
		
Click to expand...


Hardly insulting. I can be a lot more blunt if you like. How can you complain about walking? 

1ST A walk to the tee to start your round.
2ND A small walk up the dunes to the 2nd tee.
3RD A walk to the 3rd tee of 150-200 yards?
4TH A small walk to the 4th tee.
5TH A small walk again to the 5th tee.
6TH A decent walk back to the 6th tee.
7TH A small walk to the 7th tee.
8TH A big walk to the 8th.
9TH No walk.

10TH A bit of a walk down to the 10th tee.
11TH A small walk again to the 11th tee
12TH Again a little walk.
13TH A small stroll again
14TH A walk out the punchbowl up onto the 14th tee. 
15TH A wee walk again up the dunes to the 15th tee.
16TH A decent walk again to the 16th tee.
17TH A little walk.
18TH A big walk again.

The Dunes is a long track. I think people focus on the wrong areas. As you point out your welcome to your opinion and I have mine. Its a slog if you don't enjoy it. If you love the links and the experience you'll not notice the distance until later on when your sitting down to a meal and a pint.

I apologise if you took my post as insulting.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 9, 2013)

bigslice said:



			this is why I love the forum, two folks opinions of the same course.
im looking forward to the dunes weekend and will defo have both eyes open. I like to play a course twice before forming an opinion. take Barrassie I wont be rushing back to play that as it cant handle the rain and think I can play on a better course every week. but these are my thoughts and im entitled to them
		
Click to expand...

+ 1


----------



## Colin L (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes, playing more than once is sound, and I will almost certainly be playing the Dunes again.  Maybe I should have said more in my first post about the golf itself, the purpose in posting having been to make a serious point that the layout is scattered and that the travel between holes is excessive. The former made it difficult to get any sense of a shape, a pattern of the course (which I think matters to your total experience of a course)  and the latter  interrupted the flow of the game and detracted from the enjoyment of my round.   All of that was a considered reaction, not in any way a moan about having to exert myself!

So what were the holes like to play, once you reached them?   Challenging and how!  Natural contours, dips, hollows, lucky  bounces, unlucky bounces, many blind shots, a couple of 500+ yard monsters, one fairway that had so many humps and troughs it was like the inside of an egg box, and  greens that were like 3D models of the Grampians.  Difficult, exhilarating, at times frustrating, at times very rewarding.  Links golf at an extreme edge.   It could be extremely enjoyable and now that I know what to expect of the layout and the distances, and given the encouragement of those of you who have enjoyed it,  another round should indeed allow me to get the same enjoyment from it.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 9, 2013)

Opinions are  like back ends everyone has one, so 2 good reviews and a bit of discussion thats the way it should be, the only thing i didn't like about  the Dunes was it was to far from my house, 3 1/2 drive across some amazing scenery to get there.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 9, 2013)

Colin L said:



			Yes, playing more than once is sound, and I will almost certainly be playing the Dunes again.  Maybe I should have said more in my first post about the golf itself, the purpose in posting having been to make a serious point that the layout is scattered and that the travel between holes is excessive. The former made it difficult to get any sense of a shape, a pattern of the course (which I think matters to your total experience of a course)  and the latter  interrupted the flow of the game and detracted from the enjoyment of my round.   All of that was a considered reaction, not in any way a moan about having to exert myself!

So what were the holes like to play, once you reached them?   Challenging and how!  Natural contours, dips, hollows, lucky  bounces, unlucky bounces, many blind shots, a couple of 500+ yard monsters, one fairway that had so many humps and troughs it was like the inside of an egg box, and  greens that were like 3D models of the Grampians.  Difficult, exhilarating, at times frustrating, at times very rewarding.  Links golf at an extreme edge.   It could be extremely enjoyable and now that I know what to expect of the layout and the distances, and given the encouragement of those of you who have enjoyed it,  another round should indeed allow me to get the same enjoyment from it.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Val (Apr 9, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			Opinions are  like back ends everyone has one, so 2 good reviews and a bit of discussion thats the way it should be, the only thing i didn't like about  the Dunes was it was to far from my house, 3 1/2 drive across some amazing scenery to get there.
		
Click to expand...


Likewise mate, it would be nice to tee it up there every medal but reckon it could be emotionally draining week in week out.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 9, 2013)

Last time I was at the Dunes I was running across it in a wetsuit, carrying a surfboard and dodging the diggers while they were building it. Looking forward to getting a game there in a few weeks!


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 9, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Likewise mate, it would be nice to tee it up there every medal but reckon it could be emotionally draining week in week out.
		
Click to expand...

Correct Val, i think it would be physically draining as well i drove there and back the same day as my mate decided to a wee sherry.I love it down there i've played Machrihanish and love it even hit down the road the Inverrary once:rofl:


----------



## bigslice (Apr 9, 2013)

Colin L said:



			Yes, playing more than once is sound, and I will almost certainly be playing the Dunes again.  Maybe I should have said more in my first post about the golf itself, the purpose in posting having been to make a serious point that the layout is scattered and that the travel between holes is excessive. The former made it difficult to get any sense of a shape, a pattern of the course (which I think matters to your total experience of a course)  and the latter  interrupted the flow of the game and detracted from the enjoyment of my round.   All of that was a considered reaction, not in any way a moan about having to exert myself!

So what were the holes like to play, once you reached them?   Challenging and how!  Natural contours, dips, hollows, lucky  bounces, unlucky bounces, many blind shots, a couple of 500+ yard monsters, one fairway that had so many humps and troughs it was like the inside of an egg box, and  greens that were like 3D models of the Grampians.  Difficult, exhilarating, at times frustrating, at times very rewarding.  Links golf at an extreme edge.   It could be extremely enjoyable and now that I know what to expect of the layout and the distances, and given the encouragement of those of you who have enjoyed it,  another round should indeed allow me to get the same enjoyment from it.
		
Click to expand...

I playing it I think at least 4 times  in the one weekend so looking forward to it. I really need to play a course twice cos the first time Im like a little lost sheep. recently played dundonald enjoyed it never noticed how long it was but it was 5 hours but when I p[lay it again I can be more opinionated. 
great two posts by the way.


----------



## Colin L (Apr 9, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I apologise if you took my post as insulting.
		
Click to expand...

I did. :angry:  But thanks for the apology. :cheers:


----------



## thecraw (Apr 10, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Craw.

Seems to me that it's time you opened the other eye!
		
Click to expand...


Feel free to expand your comment please????


----------



## Colin L (Apr 10, 2013)

I've been looking at a very mixed bag of online reviews of the Dunes and come to the conclusion that it is the Margaret Thatcher of golf courses - it divides the nation.


----------



## richart (Apr 10, 2013)

Colin L said:



			I've been looking at a very mixed bag of online reviews of the Dunes and come to the conclusion that it is the Margaret Thatcher of golf courses - it divides the nation.  

Click to expand...

 I thought that was the Castle course at St Andrews ?


----------



## Val (Apr 10, 2013)

richart said:



			I thought that was the Castle course at St Andrews ?
		
Click to expand...

You really are trying to get thecraw biting :rofl:


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 10, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Feel free to expand your comment please????
		
Click to expand...

If you really need it expanded, I'm afraid there's no point doing so!


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 11, 2013)

All good pics , but I Love the bunker shot pic , class ..


----------

